
A short history of Zhvandun, Afghanistan's lost magazine - vidarh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-42878241
======
pradn
I just made a wiki article for this magazine. Please add any info you might
know.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhvandun](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhvandun)

------
acdha
If you want to see the entire collection:

[https://www.wdl.org/en/search/?collection=zhvandun-
magazine](https://www.wdl.org/en/search/?collection=zhvandun-magazine)

